Ask HN: You surf the web on 2070, stumble upon 2020 Hacker News what do you say? - tomerbd
======
Hackbraten
AI fake. In 2020, people definitely knew they were about to hit the First
Climate Disaster. They certainly weren’t babbling about tech all day as if no
one cared.

------
tomohawk
What the hell is Facebook?

